# mulled apple cider



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanksgiving preparations are well underway here in the household, and I was feeling a bit nostalgic today, about my boyhood years, and how we always made it an annual family pilgrimmage to trek out to one of the distant Christmas tree farms and saw down our own tree. I always remember sipping on steamy styrofoam cupfuls of yummy spiced cider as we beat a path across the snowy hillsides. So I leafed through a few pages on the Food Network site and fine-tweaked one of Bobby Flay's cider concoctions and here's how it turned out.

64 oz. (2quart) bottle of apple cider - I used Mott's apple juice in a pinch
8-9 whole cloves
about 8 whole allspice berries
most of one ripened orange thinly sliced

Let it slowly simmer on the stove a bit to bring out the citrusy flavors and spicey notes.





































The whole house was perfumed with the delightful aromas cinnamon cider. This is the kind of treat you can sip from a warming thermos as you take the family pooch for an amble on a crisp Fall evening.


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

I forgot to mention about tossing in two cinnamon sticks along with the other spices...


----------

